# Steve Reeves: The Man Behind Steve's Haunted Yard



## ScaryVisions (Dec 6, 2010)

I have never met Steve in person but I feel that I have known him my entire haunting journey. His YouTube channel is one of the first places that I checked out when entering this dark realm of horror and creativity. He has produced over 100 videos and keeps them informative and entertaining! He is the creator of Steve's Haunted Yard (aka The Forgotten Cemetery) and 3rd place winner at the Home Haunter's Association for Best Home Haunt in 2010. Whether you want to learn how to build a drop panel or see one of his kids being zapped by an electric chair prop (not real of course), go check out his channel and leave a comment, share it with a fellow haunter, or ask to be his friend. He's that type of guy! He just got back from a visit with The Bloodshed Brothers but you'll have to wait until next time to hear about them. That post will be coming soon. So subscribe to my spam-free posts which you'll receive each time I write something new.

But you're not here to read about them or me, your here to learn more about Steve Reeves and what makes him tick! So here is my interview with Steve.

What keeps you motivated for doing your Haunt every year?

I'm crazy and geek-ed out for building props. It's as simple as that. My local haunt group TXFX also keeps me going along with the forums and of course the Garage Of Evil and Hauntcast.

What do you do when you're not Haunting? Work/hobbies?

I am a full-time Soldier with the Texas Army National Guard. I am the Marketing Manager for the state Recruiting and Retention Command. The job is very demanding but very fun. As for hobbies well Youtube has really taken over as something I really enjoy doing. I have a Youtube channel called Yardhaunter5. I do not do a daily vlog but I would if I had the time. It is really fun and it seems to be growing in the haunt community. There are a few haunters that do a daily vlog. The Bloodshedbrothers and HalloweenHellmouth do a daily and recently Dionicia from Noble Manor has started a vlog. Hauntoween is another haunter that does a vlog at least once a week. If you are looking for prop building ideas Youtube has become a really good source.

How does your family participate in your Halloween obsession?

My wife lets me do it. I'm happy with that much. She could really give me a hard time but she lets me have my fun with my obsession "Thanks honey". The wife does like to dress up in costume...oh yeah..... My daughters enjoy it and now that my oldest has more friends they helped in the haunt last year. She had about 5 friends as scare actors for 2010. My two little ones ask all the time "Dad, is it Halloween yet?" Just yesterday we went to Michaels to get some sculpting tools and clay and my middle one said "Is this the scary store Dad? Can we go to the scary store?" My kids are awesome!

How much time do you spend preparing/designing/constructing?

I plan all year-long. I put everything in my little haunt book. As I think of ideas I write them down. I don't build anything until around January but once I get started I can't stop. Last year was the biggest build year for me so far. This year I will be focused on reworking current props and adding more details. I have pretty much ran out of room for any new big props. Just like most haunters out there I am never done. I am pretty much building something up until opening night.

How many volunteers do you need to run your haunt?

For it to be really good about 10 would be great! But I have never had that many. I had a total of 13 last year but not all on the same night. I need to be more persistent this year on getting volunteers. I had business cards made this year to pass out so I hope that will help. 

YouTube - Halloween Night 2010 @ Forgotten Cemetery Home Haunt & Haunted House by Steveshauntedyard.com

What does winning the HHA 3rd place spot mean to you?

You know, I still can't even believe I won! It is very unbelievable to me. I really owe it to the whole haunt community for sharing all their ideas with me. Everything I make was inspired by another haunter out there. I guess thanks to everyone and it also means there is room to make it better. And I am sure going to have fun trying.

One useful home haunting tip?

Garage sales are the best place to find props. Use your imagination and try to see how you can use something and make it into a prop. And I know you said only one tip but lighting is probably the very most important aspect along with sound.

One detail most people do not know about you?

I love Brussels sprouts with bacon

Words of wisdom for the aspiring home haunter?

Go to make and takes and get involved on the forums and subscribe to Hauntcast LOL! Don't be afraid to try something new.

Email me YOUR questions to ask Steve and I'll set up another interview with your questions. [email protected]

Thanks Steve for taking the time to answer a few questions. We'll set up another interview soon! Congrats on your haunting success!



No excuses for not finding Steve:

Website: http://www.steveshauntedyard.com

YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/user/YARDHAUNTER5

Twitter: http://twitter.com/#!/yardhaunter5

Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=1227283772

Garage of Evil: http://www.garageofevilnetwork.com/group/deadtexans


----------

